# Bericht vom 11. Daiwa – Händlercup



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

M_S vom Anglerboard war dabei und berichtet vom Daiwa – Händlercup auf  Fehmarn
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=daiwacup


----------

